
Intermittent Fasting (Alternate Day Fasting) in Healthy, Non-Obese Adults - solarmist
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6096974/
======
virjog
Followers of Jainism have been doing this for hundreds of years. There are
multiple variations of intermittent fasting. For example, you can fast one
day, feed once the next day or fast one day and feed twice the next day.

During the fasting days, people only consume boiled water between sunrise and
sunset. No foods or drinks of any other kind are consumed. On feeding days,
there are restrictions on the types of foods you can consume as well.

As a Jain, it's interesting to see research and studies being done around
religious practices we've been following for years and more importantly, what
the data and outcome shows.

For a bit more info, I recommend taking a look at this study:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5240069/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5240069/)

~~~
sitkack
> Followers of Jainism have been doing this for hundreds of years.

Then we should have conclusive evidence?

------
dfsegoat
_> Due to the pilot nature of the study, no formal power calculation was
performed._

Only 60 participants. Take results from this with a grain of salt - it isn't a
systematic review - which aggregates the results of multiple trials such as
this one.

Here is a systematic review:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6128599/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6128599/)

------
didibus
> Potential disadvantage of ADF is that it is not appropriate for individuals
> who are required to eat meals at regular intervals such as type 1 diabetes,
> pregnant and breastfeeding women, elderly, individuals with eating disorders
> and those in need of regular food intake to take medications. Weight loss
> generally plateau in six months, thus focus on weight maintenance after the
> initial period of weight loss is important by adherence to low-calorie diet
> and regular physical activity for a longer period of time

From:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6128599/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6128599/)

This is really important for people to recognize. As we're all looking for a
magic pill, or that one simple rule to follow that will make you healthy, lean
and strong, it is easy to forget life is complex, and you need to be aware of
those complexities if you want true results.

------
Isamu
>Alternate day fasting (ADF) is a subtype of intermittent fasting and is
defined as a continuous sequence of a fast day (100% energy restriction, zero
calories) and a feed day (ad libitum food consumption), resulting in roughly
36-h fasting periods.

I'm interested. So on fasting days you consume water and absolutely nothing
else? Or maybe tea or black coffee? I suppose there are some other zero
calorie things that can be consumed, but I am betting that zero calorie sugar
substitutes could be problematic because they can still cause an insulin
response.

[Edit] here it is, I guessed right about the diet drinks.

>ADF group: Subjects are asked to refrain from eating on the fast days and to
eat ad libitum on the days between the fast days. On fasting days, subjects
are only allowed to consume water, flavoured carbonated water, unsweetened tea
or coffee. Furthermore, diet sodas or so called “calorie-free” meals or
beverages are restricted.

~~~
cmclaughlin
If you're just getting started with this, I would highly recommend starting
with simply restricting the hours of the day when you eat. When you wake up in
the morning, your body is already in sort of a fasting state. Most people find
it's not that hard to extend that period of time a few more hours...
particularly with the help of caffeine. If that goes well, you can try to eat
dinner earlier, fight off the urge for late-night snacks and continue to push
breakfast later and perhaps even skip it altogether.

~~~
lysp
> Most people find it's not that hard to extend that period of time a few more
> hours

This is what I do.

Breakfast (technically lunch) around 2pm. Dinner around 8-9pm.

Around 8 hours feeding state, 16 hours fasted.

My body doesn't get hungry until 2pm - and the hunger is just the signal that
it's my normal meal time rather than actually being hungry.

------
ajharrison
Ya'll should go to
[https://reddit.com/r/intermittentfasting](https://reddit.com/r/intermittentfasting)
to see why this works and the success stories

------
mister_hn
Trial Status

The first patient was included on 8 April 2015. The study is ongoing; close
out is scheduled for April 2019. Participants are no longer being recruited.

------
solarmist
Here's a fact sheet on it. [https://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/pdfExtended/S1550-4131(...](https://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/pdfExtended/S1550-4131\(19\)30429-2)

------
wcdolphin
I wasn’t able to find the results or summary, did I miss it in my skim?
Somehow one day a week fasting sounds more manageable than daily intermittent
fasting to me. Could be an interesting way to kick off the week on Monday :)

------
agent008t
How does one possibly get near enough calories by only eating every other day?

~~~
Gomer1800
You don't get enough calories to maintain a stable weight. The only reason I
can think of why a 21st century human would deliberately starve themselves is
weightloss.

~~~
ulucs
I'm literally stunned that you couldn't think of religion.

~~~
ChristianGeek
If you were literally stunned you wouldn’t be able to type.

